# 90 Maxima running HOT!!!!



## old90 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi Guys,

My Maxima recently started running hot. After inspection I noticed that my radiator (original) was linking and the fluid level was low. I figured I needed a new radiator regardless of what was wrong. So I changed the radiator and thermostat. I get the same symptom. After further investigation ( reading other overheating threads), I think I might have a problem with the water pump or there is air in the cooling system.

Game plan:

1) Bleed the air out.

2) Used the old long screw driver listening trick to check the water pump.

BTW...My Maxima has 128K miles and is an automatic.


old90


----------



## old90 (Jan 18, 2005)

Well the bleeding of the cooling system did it. The temp needle stays in the normal range. I will drive it to make sure.


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*water pump*

The Nissan GXE model had a timing belt not timing chain. Every 60k miles, it's changed. At 128k miles, it's due for its second timing belt replacement if your car is a GXE and not an SE. If that is your game-plan, the change of water pump and timing belt is a good idea for this to be done at the same time.

Even if you're not sure it's the water pump, but think that it is, your timing belt needs to be changed at this point, so the labor involved in doing the water pump is very little if you are out to change the timing belt anyhow.


----------

